# Nvidia AGP stability issues?

## Sequentious

Hey there.

Is anybody experiencing stability issues when running any OpenGL apps on AGP video cards? (Unreal Tournament, or even things like OpenUniverse and BZFlag). I also had the same trouble with mandrake. For the moment I've disabled AGP by setting an option in the XFree config file (an nvidia agp driver option -- and yes, i tried the other agp driver options as well)

The system is completely stable when doing regular things with X, but as soon as anything that is 3D comes up (mostly games) my machine hangs. I cannot ssh into it as well, so it is not just X.

I'm running a GeForce2 mx200 (abit something) on a Via KT133-A chipset (MSI K7T-Turbo), and an Athelon 1.2GHz.

When playing games with AGP disabled, i dont seem to lose very much speed. Its no big deal if it is impossible to fix, but I'd prefer to have it working anyways.

----------

## FINITE

Well like you said its no big deal if it won't work. The difference between agp and no agp is zero. You should not be able to tell a difference between the two. As for fixing it have you checked the kernel to see if you have everything in order on that side? You more than likely have support for video cards in there that you do not need, among other things.

----------

## Sequentious

Well I have gone through the kernel config pretty thoroughly i think. And all drivers are loaded as modules, and the nvdriver is the only one being loaded (well, for video. -- rtl8139too and my sound modules are there too).

This also happened on mandrake though, which is built with everything, including kitchen sinks, and has drivers loaded as modules, so proper agp support would be in it as well (one would think)

EDIT: What i meant was all drivers are compiled as modules.

----------

## JefP@@

You probably want to check out this link http://www.gentoo.org/news/20020123-amd-news.html

I have an amd athlon K7 with the same handicap ... most 3d apps crash from time to time (complete system crash).. Hope they will fix this memory thing real soon now ...

----------

## Sequentious

Thanks!

----------

